# Pen Stand



## JimMc7

My other power tools have become shelves for pen stuff since I started turning pens a few months back. I thought I'd get at least some use out of them this weekend and made some....pen stands, of course . Walnut & maple in a simple design:


----------



## bgibb42

Sliding dovetails...very nice.  I might have to borrow (steal) that idea for a couple of pens I'd like to display.  Looks great!


----------



## JimMc7

Thanks and borrow all you want -- not much to it, anyway! FYI, I used this grooving bit (2 passes) from Lee Valley to cut the V-notches to hold the pen:
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=30175&cat=1,46168,46176&ap=1

LV has several plunge bits with more interesting designs -- this is just one I had on hand.


----------



## Gary Max

Very nice job on the pen----fit and finish look perfect.


----------



## workinforwood

It looks good Jim.


----------



## johncrane

Looks really good Jim! your pen is a good look also, very nice grain.


----------



## Larry in Harrow

Very good idea Jim.  I don't usually borrow ideas, might make an exception on this one.  Looks kind of like Japanese sword display stands.


----------



## mrcook4570

Looks very nice.


----------



## THarvey

Nice looking stand.  I have been thinking of something similar.  I have the same problem you do, my other tools have become shelves. 

What did you use for a finish on the stand?  It has a nice shine that compliments the pen, without distracting from it.


----------



## jleiwig

Ooh...Now I know what I'm going to do for a photo stand.


----------



## glycerine

That's really cool.  I like the dovetails!


----------



## Karin Voorhis

Very nice work here. simple clean and yet filled with beauty both stand and pen.


----------



## JimMc7

THarvey said:


> <snip>What did you use for a finish on the stand? <snip>


 
Thanks, all, for the comments.

Tim, I used gloss water-based lacquer (Target EM6000) for the finish. Actually a bit glossier than the photo indicates but a nice feature of this finish is I can buff it out in 10 days or so to a softer sheen.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Very nice!


----------



## avbill

that's cool really cool


----------



## ahoiberg

that's really sharp looking. great design and nicely executed.


----------



## GaryMGg

Nice stand; excellent execution.
Great pen too.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## Rfturner

*Great design*



bgibb42 said:


> Sliding dovetails...very nice. I might have to borrow (steal) that idea for a couple of pens I'd like to display. Looks great!


 
I can't agree more, great job


----------



## Mac

Great Job, I think this would increase sales, if used to display at shows. 

A++++

Great ideal also


----------



## louisbry

Both stand and pen look great.


----------



## bitshird

Nice pen stand I also think it would be good for photography and top dollar pens at shows,  the nice simple design while being very pretty it's self, doesn't distract from the pen.


----------



## Rcd567

Very nice.  I may have missed it.  What the wood on the pen?


----------



## JimMc7

Rcd567 said:


> Very nice. I may have missed it. What the wood on the pen?


 
Thanks.  The wood on the pen is Afzelia Xylay from Arizona Silhouette, finished with CA -- often spelled afzilia if you do a search.


----------

